# FS: Red Sea Berlin Skimmer - $45



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Clearing up my garage and have the followings for sale:

Red Sea Berlin Protein Skimmer (Hang-on 25-250 gallon) - $45

This skimmer came with the 120gal set that I bought. I was told that it works fine but I have never set it up since I have bought a bigger one. Therefore I'm selling it as is. *No Pump.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Refractometer is on hold for tomorrow.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Refractometer SOLD.

10 Gal Pending........


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

10 gal is gone.

MH pendant is now $79. Like new condition!


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

ill take the skimmer if u can hold it for for a week or so


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

malibu aka justinking said:


> ill take the skimmer if u can hold it for for a week or so


I thought you left the fish hobby and sold everything?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

nope still have on tank running just a small tank


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

malibu aka justinking said:


> ill take the skimmer if u can hold it for for a week or so


Ok. It's on hold for you. I can meet you in Aldergrove next week.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Skimmer is available again....


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be meeting someone at JL this Sat at 2pm. Send me a PM if you are interested in something n I will bring it with me.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bio-pellets are spoken for. Skimmer n pendant still available.


Will be meeting someone at Metro tomorrow 4pm-6pm if anyone else wants to meet there as well. Let me know by 2pm tomorrow.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Pendant n skimmer are still available


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bio-pellets are Sold!

Metal Halide Pendant is spoken for....

Skimmer is still available.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

MH pendant - Gone.

Skimmer now $45 only.


----------

